# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Βιβλιοφάγος εν δράση

## DissolvedGirl

Το ομολογώ ότι λίγα πράγματα με ηρεμούν περισσότερο από το να ξαπλώνω στο pouf μου και να απολαμβάνω ένα βιβλίο τις νεκρές ώρες του μεσημεριού... οι οποιες, αν το βιβλίο είναι καλο, μετατρέπονται αδιάκοπα στις πρώτες ώρες της νυκτός.

Εγώ λοιπόν ο μικρός και απροστάτευτος βιβλιοσκώληξ σας ζητάω βοήθεια.
Θα ήθελα να μου προτείνετε βιβλία για να διαβάσω.
Αλλα δεν είναι τόσο απλό.
Δε με ενδιαφέρει αν είναι φρέσκο εκ του τυπογραφείου η κλασσική λογοτεχνία, έχει μοντέρνο θέμα η επεξεργάζεται ένα από τα ποιο πολυσυζητημένα θέματα, αν είναι διδακτικό, χιουμοριστικό, μελαγχολικό...

Το μονο που θέλω είναι να μου δικαιολογείτε την επιλογή σας με μια μικρή σύνοψη της υπόθεσης, και του γιατί σας άρεσε τόσο ώστε να το συμπεριλάβετε στη λίστα σας.

...Please? :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ντι...σου εδωσα δυο προτασούλες ;)
Για τα βιβλία μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ, γι αυτήν που τα έγραψε ....μπα....μάλλον όχι.....

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ντι...σου εδωσα δυο προτασούλες ;)
> Για τα βιβλία μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ, γι αυτήν που τα έγραψε ....μπα....μάλλον όχι.....


Και οι 2 προτάσεις καταγραφείσαν σε post it και διακοσμούν το πλάι του γραφείου μου :D
Μέχρι να κυκλοφορήσουν όμως, κάποια άλλη πρότασις;

----------


## researcher

της Μαρως Βαμβουνακη

ολα

ειναι ωραια παιχτρια

γραφει καλα συναισθηματικα και αληθινα

βγαλμενα απο τη ζωη

με παθος και αμεσοτητα

μου αρεσε

----------


## weird

Μαργαρίτα Καραπάνου.
Η ζωή είναι αγρίως απίθανη.

Το βιβλίο αυτό είναι αποσπάσματα απο το ημερολόγιο της μανιοκαταθλιπτικής συγγραφέως.
Εκπληκτικά αληθινό, με άγγιξε πολύ.

Παύλος Μάτεσις.

Σκοτεινός οδηγός.
Η μητέρα του σκύλου.
Ο παλαιός των Ημερών.
Μύρτος.

Απο τους αγαπημένους μου.
Εξαίσια σκοτεινός, λυτρωτικός συνάμα,
με μεταφέρει στο ιδιαίτερο σύμπαν του.

Αλκυόνη Παπαδάκη.

Η βαρκάρισσα της χείμερας.

Με έφερε σε επαφή με ότι πιο βαθύ συναισθηματικό είχα μέσα μου.

Ιρβιν Γιαλομ.

Οταν έκλαψε ο Νίτσε.
Υπέροχη εκδοχή της γένεσης της ψυχανάλυσης.
Συγκινητικό.

Μισέλ Ουελμπεκ.
Τα στοιχειώδη σωματίδια.

Δίνει μια σφαιρική όψη ( την δική του) του ανθρώπινου γίγνεσθαι.
Αντίληψη του ατόμου ως ανθρώπου, ως μέρος ενός συνόλου. Ψαγμένο, βαθυ, λυρικό με έναν καταδικό του τρόπο, έξυπνο.

Αυτά μου ήρθαν πρόχειρα ;)

Καλή ανάγνωση!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Για να πω την αλήθεια δεν διαβάζω Έλληνες συγγραφείς αλλά φέτος το καλοκαίρι κάτι με έπιασε κα στράφηκα στην εγχώρια αγορά. Όπως κάθε ταπεινός καταναλωτής απευθύνθηκα στα μπεστ σέλερ....
Διάβασα λοιπόν Αβραμίδη, Μαντά και Δημουλίδου. Με την πρώτη αναρωτήθηκα αν γράφει τα βιβλία της στο κομμωτήριο. με τον άλλο αν είναι το άλτερ έγκο του Ξανθόπουλου, αλλά η Δημουλίδου μου άρεσε στο Φιλί του Δράκου και το διάβασα μονοκοπανιά...
Μπορούμε λοιπόν εκτός του να δώσουμε αξιόλογους τίτλους στην αγαπημένη Ντι, να μιλήσουμε και για τις πατάτες που έχουμε διαβάσει...τι λέτε?

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Μαργαρίτα Καραπάνου.
> Η ζωή είναι αγρίως απίθανη.
> 
> Το βιβλίο αυτό είναι αποσπάσματα απο το ημερολόγιο της μανιοκαταθλιπτικής συγγραφέως.
> Εκπληκτικά αληθινό, με άγγιξε πολύ.
> 
> Παύλος Μάτεσις.
> 
> ...


και προχειρα κιολας σου ηλθανε...χμ

weird μου αν μη τι αλλο σε βρισκω διαβασμενη!

ζηλευω με την καλη την εννοια παντοτε :)

ευγε!

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Oh yes συμφωνώ Θεοφάνια, και τι συμπτωσις, ούτε εγώ προτιμώ το εγχώριο προϊόν!

Οι τελευταίες μου προτάσεις είναι οι εξής

Mark Huddon - Ποιος σκότωσε το σκύλο τα μεσάνυχτα
Ένα βιβλίο γραμμένο από την οπτική ενός αυτιστικού παιδιού. Γραφή ειλικρινής, βαθιά, εκνευριστική, συγκινητική που στο τέλος σε αφήνει να θαυμάζεις τη λογική που κρύβεται πίσω από αυτό που ο κόσμος ονομάζει \"ειδικές ανάγκες\".

Βασίλης Αμανατίδης - Μη με φας
Μια συλλογή 14ων ιστοριών που προκαλούν ποικίλα συναισθήματα, χαρά, θλίψη, θυμο, απογοήτευση, αγανάκτηση, ελπίδα... Μια συλλογή συναισθημάτων, που δεν περίμενα από έλληνα συγγραφέα.

James Ellroy - Το μεγάλο πουθενά
Κλασσική ξένη λογοτεχνία, σκληρό, γρήγορο, δε χαρίζεται και συναρπάζει με την αμεσότητα του, τη προσέγγιση του, τη περιγραφή του της νότιας αμερικής του πρώτου μισού του 20ου αιώνα, της διαπλοκής, των taboo και της άνθησης του Hollywood.

Απόστολος Δοξιάδης - Logicomix
Για τους λάτρεις τόσο των μαθηματικών όσο και των κόμιξ, μια κατάβαση στην απαρχή της λογικής των μαθηματικών μέσα από το στόμα ενός εκ των θεμελιωτών της. Αστείο αλλα και άκρως ενημερωτικό, μπορεί να μην είμαι μαθηματικός αλλα το απήλαυσα :)

Και κλείνω με ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου βιβλία:

Gabriel Garcia Marquez - 12 διηγήματα περιπλανώμενα
Δεν έχω λόγια. Διαβάζω με πάθος και αφοσίωση από τα 4 μου και είναι ένα από τα λίγα βιβλία, ίσως το μονο σε τέτοιο επίπεδο, που μου προκάλεσε τόσο έντονα συναισθήματα, έστω και αν ήταν απόγνωσης, αγανάκτησης, τόσο που πέταξα το βιβλίο στην άκρη του δωματίου και έκανα 4 μέρες να το συνεχίσω. 12 ιστορίες που διαπραγματεύονται κάποιου είδους \"θάνατο\" είτε πραγματικό, είτε μεταφορικό, γραμμένο με τέτοιο τρόπο που δεν μπορείς παρα να ταυτιστείς με τουλάχιστον έναν από τους ήρωες. Μοναδικό, το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα. Θα σας συγκινήσει, θα σας κάνει να αναρωτηθείτε για ιδέες και αξιες, θα σας εκνευρίσει, θα σας γεμίσει ελπίδα... αλλα πάνω από όλα, θα σας χαρίσει υπέροχες εικόνες μεταδομενες από ένα σπάνιο στυλ γραψίματος.

----------


## Παστελι

αιχμηρα αντηκειμενα(θριλερ αλλα δεν τρελλαθηκα κιωλας)

εραγκον ( 1ο ςτομοςισορικο φαντασιας με δρακους εχει γινει και ταινια)

μπρισινγκρ(2ος τομοςισορικο φαντασιας με δρακους εχει γινει και ταινια)

ο πρωτοτοκος(3 ος τομοςισορικο φαντασιας με δρακους εχει γινει και ταινια)

αυτοι που ποτε δνε κοιμουντε ποτε(οξυ θρυλερ για δυνατα νευρα με βρικολακες.δεν πινουν ομως αιμα αλλα την αδρεναλυνη απο τα νευρα.)


ολα του στιβεν κινκγ

τζειν ευρ(για μενα ηταν τοκαλυτερο .μια μικρη φτωχεια κοπελαερωτευεται εναν πλουσιο μετα απο πολα βασανισμενα παιδικα χρονια)

τα σταφλια της οργης (μια αγροτικη οικογενια που παλευει με την φτωχεια και με τα λιγα αμπελια π εχουν ,φανταζομαι το εχεις ακουστα)

το μαγικο βουνο (ενα ατυχημα π γιναται αιτια φιλετικων διαφορων....)


ο βιαστης(μεσα αποταματια του βιαστη στο τελος αρχηζεις να τον συμπαθεις και να τον νιωθεις)

η φαρμα της σηωπης(αστυνομικο ψυχολογικο θριλερ με ηρωηδα την ντετεκτιβ κειτ σκαρπετα)

αγνωστων λοιπων στοιχειων(αστυνομικο ψυχολογικο θριλερ με ηρωηδα την ντετεκτιβ κειτ σκαρπετα)
το αρωμα (εχει γυριστει και ταινια)

ψυθηροι αγγελων(παρομοιο με το αρωμα του ζιζκιντ)

ορσους το πνευμα των σπηλαιων(αφηγειται την ζωη μια ς κρομανιον στην εποχη των νεαρτενταλ την οποια μετα απο εναν σεισμο βρισκουν και αναθρεφουν πλατικεφαλοι νεαρτεταλ.θα τα λατρεψεις ειναι συνολικα7 βιβλια της bell)
τα πετρινα καταφυγια
οι κινηγοι των μαμουθ
οι κοιλαδα των αλογων

oι α8λιοι( ενα αριστουργημα οπως τασταφυλια της οργης)

εγκλημα και τημωρια( ενα αριστουργημα οπως τασταφυλια της οργης)

ο καπεταν μηχαλης(αφηγειτε την κρητηκη επαναταση κλπ)

ο τελευταιος πειρασμος(τελειο)του καζαντζακη λεει για την ζωη του χρηστου.ε.....καπωςδιαφορετι κια οπως την ξερουμε :P)

ματωμενα χωματα(δηδω σωτηριου η μικρασιατικη καταστροφη.φοβερο!)


ο ιστορικος (καποιος ιστορικος ανακαλυπτει τον βλαντ ντρακουλ)

το κλειδη της ζωης( δεν τοθυμαμαι πανε χρονια αλλα θυμαμαι οτι ηταν αρκετα καλο)

κλεμενη εξησωση(καποιοι ψαχνουν και ανακαλυπτουν την κλεμενη εξησωση του αιν σταιν,ο κοσμοςπεριβαλεται αποχιλιαδες σωματιδια)

τομαντολινο του λαχαγου κορελι(και σε ταινια βγηκε)

ο αρχοντας των δαχτυλιδιων1,2,3(παιδικο μεν αλλα πολυ καλο)

χομπιτ(πριν τον αρχοντα)

ο ανθρωπος των βαλτων(ενας δολοφονος κριβεται σε μια ελλωδη περιοχη και δολοφωνει)

ο εραστης της λαιδης Τσατερλη(μια πλουσια γυναικα παντρεμενη με αναπηρο αντρα ερωτευεται τον φυλακα)




εχω και αλλα να σου προτεινω αλλα ειναι τοσα πολλα που δεν βαριεμαι να τα γραφω.
εγω καθε βραδυ διαβαζω ενα π σηνηθως το τελειωνω σε 2-3 μερες
δεν προλαβενω να περνω,εχω εθηστει :P

----------


## keep_walking

Beginning
Ubuntu
Linux

Τωρα εγω να προτεινω αυτο που διαβαζω τωρα ή θα με παρετε με τις λεμονοκουπες:p
Μαλλον δεν ενδιαφερει ε?
Καλα θα σκεφτω κανα αλλο και θα ποσταρω...

----------


## Remedy

τι ειναι ουμπουντου βρε κιπ?

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Beginning
> Ubuntu
> Linux
> 
> Τωρα εγω να προτεινω αυτο που διαβαζω τωρα ή θα με παρετε με τις λεμονοκουπες:p
> Μαλλον δεν ενδιαφερει ε?
> Καλα θα σκεφτω κανα αλλο και θα ποσταρω...



πιο διαβαζεις?
εχω τοσα πολλα που τα ξαναδιαβαζω απο την αρχηγιατι δεν εχω χρηματα να αγοραζω συναχεια.
αφου εχω βρει ενα σαιτ και κατεβαζω ψυφιακα βιβλια αλλαδεν ειναι το ιδιο.με κουραζει η οθονη και δεν μπορω να ξαπλοσω μπρουμητα οπως μαρεσει να διαβαζω.

----------


## keep_walking

1590599918 ειναι το isbn του.
Βασικα ειναι κομπιουτεριστικο για ενα λειτουργικο συστημα...λεω να το ριξω στο διαβασμα εχω πολλα να κανω και να φτιαξω και...ενα μηνα να φαω λογω αδειας;)
Μετα λεω να διαβασω κανα βιβλιο του στυλ πως να ριχνεται γυναικες στο κρεββατι σας σε 10 λεπτα:p ή κανα
dating and flirt for dummies δεν μπορει αυτοι που τα γραφουν επι συνολου 100αδων σελιδων κατι θα ξερουν παραπανω 
απλως τα απαξιωνα τοσο καιρο:)
Μετα δεν ξερω βασικα εχω μαζεψει και εγω πολλα e-bοoks και ταδιαβαζω στο υπολογιστη γιατι ειναι ακριβη η εκτυπωση...αν τα εκτυπωνα καλυτερα να τα αγοραζα...βεβαια αν αξιζει καποιο διεξοδικη μελετη θα το εκτυπωσω γιατι οντως ειναι κουραστικη η οθονη.

----------


## Παστελι

εχω σκευτει και εγω την εκτηπωση με δικες μ κολλες σε α4 σελιδα ,αλλα το δεσιμο πως θα γινει βρε Νικο?
γιατι ομως κουραζεις το μυαλο σου με κομπιουτεριτηκα βιβλια?
και δεν χρειαζεται να διαβασεις βιβλια για να ριξεις γυναικα σε 10λεπτα.ριξε εμενα σε 10 δευτερολεπτα χαχαχαχα:P:P:P:P

----------


## keep_walking

δεν με νοιαζει και πολλη το δεσιμο ή το πας σε φωτοτυπαδικο και στο δενουν ή αν εκτυπωνεις πολλα παιρνεις ενα μηχανακι βιβλιοδεσιας εσυ δεν πρεπει να ειναι πολυ ακριβα.Απο τη στιγμη που θα το διαβασω δεν με ενδιαφερει...ή πιο ευκολη λυση ειναι να το βαλεις σε ντοσιε.

Οσο για τα κομπιουτεριστικα ειμαι πορωμενος:d μου αρεσει να κατασκευαζω κια να κανω πραγματα στον υπολογιστη...αλλωστε τωρα πλεον σπουδαζω και στο ανοικτο πανεπιστημιο πληροφορικη:)

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Γιο dudes, εκτιμώ ότι έχετε πολλά βιβλία να προτείνετε, αλλα το να παραθέτετε απλά μια λίστα από τίτλους δε λέει και πολλά, όχι κάτι παραπάνω από το να χαζεύεις μια συλλογή ενός online βιβλιοπωλείου (και εκεί τουλάχιστον έχεις και το οπισθόφυλλο να διαβάσεις). Το ζητούμενο είναι να μας πείτε γιατί άρεσαν σε εσάς, τι σας τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον, γιατί μας τα προτείνετε :)

Και Keep, έλεος! Καλά το αναγνώρισα το Linux ως λειτουργικό, και νόμιζα ότι κάποιος έγραψε βιβλίο για τη ζωή του χωρίς Windows :P

----------


## Παστελι

και εγω ηθελα να γραφτω αλλαεκτος οτι ειναι πολυ ακρυβο το υλικομεχρι 1500 ευρο,χρειαζονται και αρκετες συναντησεις στην Αθηνα και εγω δεν εχω ουτε τα χρηματα για τα βιβλια ουτε για τα ταξιδια.
καιεχω ακουει οτι θελει πολυ διαβασμα.σε πιο σταδιο βρισκεσε?

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> Γιο dudes, εκτιμώ ότι έχετε πολλά βιβλία να προτείνετε, αλλα το να παραθέτετε απλά μια λίστα από τίτλους δε λέει και πολλά, όχι κάτι παραπάνω από το να χαζεύεις μια συλλογή ενός online βιβλιοπωλείου (και εκεί τουλάχιστον έχεις και το οπισθόφυλλο να διαβάσεις). Το ζητούμενο είναι να μας πείτε γιατί άρεσαν σε εσάς, τι σας τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον, γιατί μας τα προτείνετε :)
> 
> Και Keep, έλεος! Καλά το αναγνώρισα το Linux ως λειτουργικό, και νόμιζα ότι κάποιος έγραψε βιβλίο για τη ζωή του χωρίς Windows :P



σου γραφω τωρα μερικα σχολια διπλα στα βιβλια :P

----------


## keep_walking

Να σου προτεινω κανα βιβλιο πως να ριχνεις γυναικες δεν νομιζω να σε ενδιαφερει ε?:D

Καλα ας πω ενα που το εχω αναφερει παλι σε παλιοτερο νημα:H Βερονικα αποφασιζει να πεθανει\\

Μια κοπελλα σαν τα κρυα τα νερα αποφασιζει και διαπρατει αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας την κλεινουν σε ενα τρελλαδικο,οπου συνανταει πολυ περιεργους τυπους,εναν ψυχιατρο ο οποιος φτιαχνει θεωριες για το πως πρεπει να λυσει διαφορα προβληματα.
Η κοπελλα σκεφτεται τη ζωη της συναναστρεφεται με τους διαφορους τυπους,συνανταει τον ερωτα της ζωης της και αποφασιζει κατοπιν διαφορων γεγονοτων να ζησει τη ζωη της στο maximum.
Ενα αισιοδοξο βιβλιαρακι απο το παολο κοελιο ή δεν ξερω πως γραφεται αυτος ο αναθεματισμενος συγγραφεας στα αγγλικα:)

----------


## Παστελι

διαβαζω επισης και το photoshop.
αλλα δυσκολο :P

----------


## Παστελι

αιχμηρα αντηκειμενα(θριλερ αλλα δεν τρελλαθηκα κιωλας)

εραγκον ( 1ο ςτομοςισορικο φαντασιας με δρακους εχει γινει και ταινια)

μπρισινγκρ(2ος τομοςισορικο φαντασιας με δρακους εχει γινει και ταινια)

ο πρωτοτοκος(3 ος τομοςισορικο φαντασιας με δρακους εχει γινει και ταινια)

αυτοι που ποτε δνε κοιμουντε ποτε(οξυ θρυλερ για δυνατα νευρα με βρικολακες.δεν πινουν ομως αιμα αλλα την αδρεναλυνη απο τα νευρα.)


ολα του στιβεν κινκγ

τζειν ευρ(για μενα ηταν τοκαλυτερο .μια μικρη φτωχεια κοπελαερωτευεται εναν πλουσιο μετα απο πολα βασανισμενα παιδικα χρονια)

τα σταφλια της οργης (μια αγροτικη οικογενια που παλευει με την φτωχεια και με τα λιγα αμπελια π εχουν ,φανταζομαι το εχεις ακουστα)

το μαγικο βουνο (ενα ατυχημα π γιναται αιτια φιλετικων διαφορων....)


ο βιαστης(μεσα αποταματια του βιαστη στο τελος αρχηζεις να τον συμπαθεις και να τον νιωθεις)

η φαρμα της σηωπης(αστυνομικο ψυχολογικο θριλερ με ηρωηδα την ντετεκτιβ κειτ σκαρπετα)

αγνωστων λοιπων στοιχειων(αστυνομικο ψυχολογικο θριλερ με ηρωηδα την ντετεκτιβ κειτ σκαρπετα)
το αρωμα (εχει γυριστει και ταινια)

ψυθηροι αγγελων(παρομοιο με το αρωμα του ζιζκιντ)

ορσους το πνευμα των σπηλαιων(αφηγειται την ζωη μια ς κρομανιον στην εποχη των νεαρτενταλ την οποια μετα απο εναν σεισμο βρισκουν και αναθρεφουν πλατικεφαλοι νεαρτεταλ.θα τα λατρεψεις ειναι συνολικα7 βιβλια της bell)
τα πετρινα καταφυγια
οι κινηγοι των μαμουθ
οι κοιλαδα των αλογων

oι α8λιοι( ενα αριστουργημα οπως τασταφυλια της οργης)

εγκλημα και τημωρια( ενα αριστουργημα οπως τασταφυλια της οργης)

ο καπεταν μηχαλης(αφηγειτε την κρητηκη επαναταση κλπ)

ο τελευταιος πειρασμος(τελειο)του καζαντζακη λεει για την ζωη του χρηστου.ε.....καπωςδιαφορετι κια οπως την ξερουμε :P)

ματωμενα χωματα(δηδω σωτηριου η μικρασιατικη καταστροφη.φοβερο!)


ο ιστορικος (καποιος ιστορικος ανακαλυπτει τον βλαντ ντρακουλ)

το κλειδη της ζωης( δεν τοθυμαμαι πανε χρονια αλλα θυμαμαι οτι ηταν αρκετα καλο)

κλεμενη εξησωση(καποιοι ψαχνουν και ανακαλυπτουν την κλεμενη εξησωση του αιν σταιν,ο κοσμοςπεριβαλεται αποχιλιαδες σωματιδια)

τομαντολινο του λαχαγου κορελι(και σε ταινια βγηκε)

ο αρχοντας των δαχτυλιδιων1,2,3(παιδικο μεν αλλα πολυ καλο)

χομπιτ(πριν τον αρχοντα)

ο ανθρωπος των βαλτων(ενας δολοφονος κριβεται σε μια ελλωδη περιοχη και δολοφωνει)

ο εραστης της λαιδης Τσατερλη(μια πλουσια γυναικα παντρεμενη με αναπηρο αντρα ερωτευεται τον φυλακα)

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Να σου προτεινω κανα βιβλιο πως να ριχνεις γυναικες δεν νομιζω να σε ενδιαφερει ε?:D
> 
> Καλα ας πω ενα που το εχω αναφερει παλι σε παλιοτερο νημα:H Βερονικα αποφασιζει να πεθανει\\
> 
> *Μια κοπελλα σαν τα κρυα τα νερα* αποφασιζει και διαπρατει αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας την κλεινουν σε ενα τρελλαδικο,οπου συνανταει πολυ περιεργους τυπους,εναν ψυχιατρο ο οποιος φτιαχνει θεωριες για το πως πρεπει να λυσει διαφορα προβληματα.
> Η κοπελλα σκεφτεται τη ζωη της συναναστρεφεται με τους διαφορους τυπους,συνανταει τον ερωτα της ζωης της και αποφασιζει κατοπιν διαφορων γεγονοτων να ζησει τη ζωη της στο maximum.
> Ενα αισιοδοξο βιβλιαρακι απο το παολο κοελιο ή δεν ξερω πως γραφεται αυτος ο αναθεματισμενος συγγραφεας στα αγγλικα:)





δεν ηξερα οτι μου βγαλανε και βιβλιο :P:P:P:P:P


αμαν τι ωρα πηγε?με ξεμιαλισατε?ποτε θα προλαβω να διαβασω τωρα ε???

----------


## weird

Ξανθούλης 
το ροζ που δεν ξέχασα.

Απώλεια, παιδική ηλικία, μνήμες. Συγκινητικά ωραίο. 

Το τραγούδι της μάσκας.
Βαμβουνάκη.

Σκιαγράφημα λεπτομερέστατο και εύστοχο της ναρκισσιστικής προσωπικότητας. Ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο. 

Κανεχάρα.
Η γλώσσα του φιδιού.
Ευχάριστη ομώτητα, στείρα ειλικρίνεια, αίσθηση νεότητας. Η αφήγηση μιας προικισμένης κοπέλας. Διαφορετικός τρόπος γραφής. 

Φακινού.
Ζάχαρη στην άκρη.
Αβίωτες ζωές, ψυχογραφήματα ανθρώπων ηλικιωμένων. Γλυκά μελαγχολικό με νοήματα.

Μπουκάι. 
Βασίσου πάνω μου.
Σε αντίθεση με τον τίτλο, δίνει σπουδαία μαθήματα αυτονομίας στο παιχνίδι της ζωής. Ψυχολογικότατο και απολαυστικό.

Η τέχνη του έρωτα.
Χονγ Γινγκ.
Απο τα πιο ερωτικά αισθηματικά που έχω διαβάσει. Ωραίο. 

Χρυσόστομος και Νάρκισσος.
Εσσε.

Εξαίσιο βιβλίο. Η ανεύρεση του αληθινού εαυτού μιας ψυχής βαθιά καλλιτεχνικής. Αυτοπραγμάτωση.

Μιχαέλ Εντε. 
Η μομο.

Παιδικό περιτύλιγμα, πλούσιο σε νοήματα περιεχόμενο. Ο χρόνος του συναισθήματος. Το παιδί που όλοι έχουμε μέσα μας.

----------


## keep_walking

χα ημουν αρκετα μεθυσμενος χθες μετα απο πολυ καιρο...μες την τρελλη χαρα.:)
Να προτεινω ιστοσελιδα για βιβλια?
http://www.scribd.com/
κατι σαν το youtube αλλα για βιβλια.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Επειδή μόλις το πρόσεξα να κάθεται ήσυχα ήσυχα στη βιβλιοθήκη μου, αλλα θυμήθηκα τον ανεμοστρόβιλο της γραφής που με παρέσυρε σε μια αδιάκοπη ανάγνωση μεχτί τη τελευταία σελίδα, των εικόνων που σαν σταγόνες πρωινής χειμωνιάτικης πάχνης να έσταζαν από το χαρτί, των περιγραφών που ξυπνούσαν το μυαλό και το κορμί μου σε σημείο που νόμιζα πως θα τις γευτώ, παραθέτω το παρακάτω:

Tom Robbins - Το Άρωμα του Ονείρου

----------


## Sofia

Λοιπον, μ αρεσει πολυ να διαβάζω κ θα θελα να διαβασω κ πολλα περισσοτερα βιβλια με εξισου μεγάλο ενδιαφερον. Οποτε dissolved, ωραιο το θεμα κ είδα πώς κατέθεσες και εσυ τις προτάσεις σου:)

Γνωρίζοντας βέβαια πώς ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικο το τί βιβλιο μπορει να \"κουνήσει\" κάτι μέσα μας οι δικες μου προτάσεις ειναι:


Ο λύκος της Στέπας του Ερμαν Εσσε: Το πρώτο βιβλιο που με εκανε να δω τη λογοτεχνια αλλιως κ με εβαλε σε πολυ βαθιες σκεψεις. Πραγματεύεται τον ανθρωπο, τη μοναξια του, την προσπάθεια του να συναντήσει τον αληθινο του εαυτο κ μεσα απο αυτον κ τον απέναντι. Εξαιρετικη γραφη, πολυ αληθινη. Κριτικαρει ομως κ το περιβάλλον μεσα στο οποιο γινεται η ατομικη αυτη προσπάθεια. Μιλάει για το πώς μπορει να επηρεαστει η προσπάθεια αυτη μέσα σε ενα αστικο περιβάλλον φορτωμενο με προκαταληψεις, κοινωνικα στερεοτυπα κ επιφανειακοτητα.

Η τέχνη της Αγάπης του Εριχ Φρομ: Το δεύτερο βιβλιο που με έβαλε σε αμφισβήτηση με τα οσα ειχα στο μυαλο μου μεχρι τοτε (τα 19) για την αγαπη. Κυριως την γονεϊκη αγαπη, πιο συγκεκριμενα την μητρικη αγάπη. Πραγματεύεται την αγάπη σε ολες της τις εκφάνσεις: γονεικη, αδερφικη, ερωτικη, την αγάπη στο Θεο, στον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο. Την σημαντικοτητα του να αγαπας, πέρα απο το να αγαπιεσαι. Κάτι πολυ ομορφο που θυμαμαι: αγαπη ειναι δράση κ οχι ενα παθητικο συναισθημα.

Η Αθανασία του Μίλαν Κούντερα: Αγαπημενος οχι μονο για αυτο το βιβλιο. Πολλες σκεψεις, πολλες οπτικες γύρω απο ενα θέμα χωρις να θεωρει τίποτα αυτοννοητη. Δοσμένο απο τόσες πολλες πλευρές ωστε να επαναπροσδιοριζεις την εννοια του πραγματικου. Θυμαμαι μια υπέροχη φράση απο εκει μεσα\" Το θεμέλιο του εγώ δεν είναι η σκέψη, αλλά ο πόνος, το πιο στοιχειώδες αίσθημα όλων…\" και 
\"…Παράξενη, αξέχαστη στιγμή: είχε ξεχάσει το εγώ της, είχε χάσει το εγώ της, και είχε απελευθερωθεί από αυτό. Και εκεί υπήρχε η ευτυχία…\"


Τα Μαύρα Φεγγάρια του Ερωτα του Πασκαλ Μπρυκνερ: Εξαιρετικο βιβλιο, δοκιμιο στις ερωτικες σχεσεις. Στον έρωτα. Στο πώς ερωτευόμαστε κ πώς αποδομούμε τον έρωτα μας. Τί περιμένουμε μεσα απο τον έρωτα κ πώς ματαιώνονται οι φαντασιωσεις μας. Απο τα πιο ωραια βιβλια που εχω διαβάσει.

----------


## Παστελι

μακαρι να μπορουσα να διαβασω βιβλια με θεμα αγαπες και ερωτες αλλα μου φαινοντε πολy ανιαρα.
διαβασω αυτα που με ταρακουνουν.:P

----------


## Sofia

Συνεχιζω με λιγα ακομα που θεωρω πραγματικα ξεχωριστα.

\" Οι φυλακές της παιδικης μας ηλικιας\" της Αλις Μιλλερ. Μιλάει για τη λήθη, για την αναγκη να θάψουμε δυσάρεστες στιγμες μας, ως μεθοδος προστασιας μας κ συνεχειας της ζωης μας, πιο ανωδυνα. Αλλα ποσο μπροστά μας βρισκουμε οσα μας πονουν, οταν διαχειριζομαστε το παρελθον με \"λάθος\" τροπους...Πολυ σκληρο βιβλιο, ομως πολυ αληθινο.

\" Ο άνθρωπος χωρίς ιδιοτητες\" του Ρομπερτ Μουζιλ: Κι αυτο καταπληκτικο. Το βρηκα πολυ διαφορετικο απο οτι ειχα διαβάσει μέχρι τοτε. Πραγματεύεται την προσπάθεια ενος ανθρωπου να παραμεινει \"αορατος\", αυτο που λεει ο τίτλος του, χωρίς ιδιοτητες έτσι ωστε να μπορει να επιβιωσει στην κοινωνια που ζει. Αχρωμος δλδ. Διαπιστώνει πώς ουτε αυτο τον ικανοποιει, αφου οι ιδιοτητες του υπάρχουν.

----------


## water

Tο άρωμα του Πάτρικ Ζίσκιντ, 
δε συγκρίνεται με τη ταινια!

Στο δρόμο του Τζακ Κέρουακ.

----------


## keep_walking

> Tom Robbins - Το Άρωμα του Ονείρου


Ενα απο τα πιο αγαπημενα μου βιβλια ολων των εποχων και για μενα.

----------


## Παστελι

για μενα το αρωμα του ζισκιντ ειναι το αγαπημενο μου.

----------


## weird

Ενα εκπληκτικό, αγαπημένο βιβλίο.
Συγκινητικά ευαίσθητο, εξαιρετικά εύστοχο, λυρικό και επιστημονικό συνάμα, σε μυεί στα σοκάκια της ψυχής.

Θίγει ένα μείζον θέμα, εκείνο της αξεπέραστης παιδικής ηλικίας, τί γίνεται όταν, το παίδί μέσα μας αλυσοδένεται στην χώρα του ποτέ-ποτέ του, αρνούμενο να μεγαλώσει.

\"Πήτερ Παν ή το θλιμμένο παιδί\"
Κάθλιν Κέλλυ

Εκδόσεις Άγρα.

----------

